# Positive stories of unmedicated (natural) FETs?



## Laynee (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, After 3 failed IVFs and 2 failed FETs I have currently started a totally unmedicated FET cycle (I say started, but as it's natural I have nothing to take or do   ) . I am now on cd4, and have a scan on cd12.

It is my first unmedicated cycle and it's freaking me out not taking anything etc    

Has anyone any success stories, or positive ones from a totally natural FET?

Thanks


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Laynee, 

I had medicated FET but two women I have met through my clinic had natural FET and now both have gorgeous little boys! It can definitely work and is by far the least stressful option on your body! 

I think the only thing they may have had was supplementary progesterone support after the transfer, 

Good luck with this cycle

Livity K


----------



## Seachest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Laynee

I can definitely add my penny's worth here.

We had one natural FET with no pessary support whatsoever!!! Recently got a BFP and had our viability scan yesterday and OMG    our one little frositie has split into two. Identical twinnies   ! Not sure if I can give credit to natural FET but at the time it was much less stressful that having lots of hormones!!

Good luck 
xx


----------



## Laynee (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow Seachest!!! That's fantastic news!!! Congratulations    So glad to hear of happy positive stories... it really has boosted me a bit, thanks! And I wish you a very happy and healthy further pregnancy


----------



## Seachest (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck with your natural FET in November. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you

x


----------



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Laynee, 

I too am starting an unmedicated FET cycle in November - transfer date likely to be 16th November.  I'm currently on cycle day 6.  If you need a buddy...........

BabyM


----------



## maxboy (Nov 7, 2010)

HI 

im new to this site, i am just about to start my first natural FET !

just wondered if anyone had any tips for the 2ww ie do u go back to work as normall or stay at home and rest ??

good luck to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Laynee (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi BabyM - hope you're coping with the wait till transfer without much to do 

Hi Maxboy - Good luck with your natural FET! During your 2ww the general advice seems to be continue as normal, but avoid heavy lifting/straining, exercise which raises your temp, and try and de-stress, relax as much as possible. Acupuncture pre and post transfer are also recommended.

I'm sorry about the me post but here goes... 
Disaster. So I had my scan on Sat morning, and these are the points/issues it brought up:

1. Left tube is filled with liquid (hydrosalpinx), which can wash away embryos at any point, or there is also the issue with the chemicals it creates in the uterus. 
Answer - surgery to remove fallopian tube or have it sealed shut.

2. The blood flow to the uterus wasn't great. 
Answer - Use Clexane (and prednisolone too) in a future cycle.

3. There's a 4mm Polyp in my uterus which isn't that big, but may cause reduced blood flow and inability for the embryo to implant round that area. 
Answer - surgery to remove it.

4. At cd13 my lead follicle was only 11mm and endometrium 6-7mm thick. It should be much greater than this is an ideal cycle. 
Answer - not an ideal cycle, can happen once or twice a year.

Our options were therefore either to wait till Tues and have another scan and see if the follicle and lining have grown, and blood flow to the area increased. My doc thought I would prob ovulate next weekend, so transfer in about 10 days (Waaaaaaaaay to long a time to stay in Norway - this is where our clinic is), and not an ideal cycle, and problems with hydrosalpinx and polypp.

It wasn't a hard decision to decide to cancel the FET (we haven't paid anything toward the treatment as yet, and the scan and consult were free), so just the flights and hotel, which believe me is enough







So we booked flights and flew home last night.

Last week I got a call from the docs to say that I will be put on a waiting list to have a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy operation (prob in Jan). This was as a precautionary test to see if there was anything wrong in there. I am now going to ask them to either remove my left tube or have it closed off completely, and also to have the polyp removed. Our plan is then to do another FET with Clexane and Prednisolone.

I'm truly gutted about it all, but do have an upside of hope that if these things are fixed that I may have more chances of implantation actually happening...

I'm sorry to ramble on for so long, but you girls are the only people that understand how difficult it all is emotionally, and also perhaps what the hell I'm on about!









Good luck to you all - I really hope you have a lot more success than I have had


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Laynee

So sorry to hear about you cancelling your treatment.

Hope you don't mind me responding to your post.  I've got endo, lots of scar tissue had a laparoscopy back in Jan 2006 to remove a cyst (cysts seem to come and go), I've got a fibroid and they can't tell whether one or both tubes are blocked.  However, I had an unmedicated FET with low grade embies and got a BFP.  Don't lose faith sweetie.  Good luck

Josyl 

xx


----------



## Laynee (Jan 4, 2009)

Josyl, thanks so much for the positive words. I am due to have a Laparoscopy and Hysterscopy this Fri! I don't really know what they're going to do - I expect neither do they till they get in there and see what's going on!

I'm a little nervous as I've read about very long recovery times for some people, depending on how much they do, but as I have had my entire colon removed (from Crohn's) and a pouch formed with my small intestine, I'm aware that there's bound to be lots of scar tissue in there, and probably quite a mess  

Anyway, it' good to know that BFPs are still a possiblilty   

Thanks


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

My b-i-l has chrohns so I can appreciate the problems with that.  Very best of luck for Friday , hope it all goes well

xxx


----------

